# Western NC fly fishing for bass



## RJ Maricich (May 4, 2020)

I live in Hickory and fish Lake Hickory a lot with mainly fly gear. If you ever want to join me sometime, hit me up!
Best,
RJ


----------



## Ziggy (Dec 18, 2015)

Cool, smallmouth?


----------



## RJ Maricich (May 4, 2020)

Ziggy said:


> Cool, smallmouth?


Largemouth and stripes


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

just noticed you post.
Not getting any bites? 

Might try posting a few pictures and maybe move to the fly fishing section.


----------

